# I need to find a song on Piano



## Zhou (Mar 9, 2010)

I've looked all over the net and can't find one tutorial/midi-file of Endless Possibilities from Sonic Unleashed  I did find one asian guy who could play it real well on youtube, but the original video was on a japanese site and the speed at which he plays makes it very hard to tell which notes his hitting.


----------



## Luchs (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess that's what you're looking for?

http://rapidshare.com/files/324177493/Endless_Possibility.mid

http://www.mediafire.com/?mvz2jdooewd


----------



## Zhou (Mar 10, 2010)

Luchs said:


> I guess that's what you're looking for?
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/324177493/Endless_Possibility.mid
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?mvz2jdooewd


Oh wow I was starting to think none existed! Thanks so much!


----------

